# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Keto / Low Carb Pizza

## Windex

Simple Keto / Low Carb Pizza

Ingredients :

1/2 Cup Almond Flour
Sugar-Free Tomato Paste or Sugar-Free Pizza Sauce
Shredded Mozerlla Cheese (can be substituted out for most hard cheeses)
1 XL Egg 
Oregano
Salt and Pepper
Pepperoni 
Optional: Chili Flakes or Cayenne Pepper
Optional: Olive Oil

Instructions: 

Preheat Oven to 425

Mix 1/3 Cup Shredded Cheese with almond flour in bowl and microwave for 10-15 seconds

Add egg and mix further. Add salt and pepper. Create a ball with your hands and then flatten into a piece of parchment paper. Do not use tinfoil it will stick !

Place in baking shee on top oven rack for 8-10 minutes.

Remove from oven and add tomatoe paste, pepperoni, oregano, (chili flakes), and cheese. 

Bake for another 4-6 minutes.

Remove and let cool for 1-2 minutes before serving.

----------

